
Ask HN: Do you think there's a need for simple file sharing service? - Fsp2WFuH
Thinking of making a simple site for sharing files. As easy as imgur, you drag-drop, upload, and get a link you can share. But with a twist - you can only download once, preventing most DMCA takedowns and illegal activities (movie sharing).
======
LinuxBender
That limits the transfer to 1:1. Unless it is linked to from a popular site, I
think you might find not many people will use it.

I created a couple of sites that let people upload any large file, all server
side code, no javascript and people rarely use it. I've also created public
anonymous sftp servers, but people don't use them. "too difficult".

Nowadays folks mostly use discord for chat and small images and box for bigger
files because of the integration with their desktop and other clients.

------
one87
[https://www.justbeamit.com/](https://www.justbeamit.com/) That's pretty much
what you described

~~~
tothrowaway
[https://send.firefox.com](https://send.firefox.com) is another one.

------
sharemywin
What would the use case be?

How would you monetize?

~~~
Fsp2WFuH
You want to send a file to a friend, maybe a word file, maybe a movie. So
probably up to 4GB in size. Something that could be too big for email, or too
large for imgur to not compress it (images).

I'd advertise my other products, so it would be a loss leader for me.

------
sharemywin
I'd probably make people register.

~~~
Fsp2WFuH
Such a simple service does not require registration. Assuming you're
mentioning this for reasons of logs/security/liability reasons, I'd probably
just throttle. Maybe auto delete after 1hr after upload complete and no
download attempts made, so server is always clean.

